# amateur radio on the net....available to all



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

try this site of access to amateur radio.
genuine amateur radio frequencies can be used by non qualified opertors using your pc and mic........all for free.

http://www.hamsphere.com/


a must for those who wanted to be operators but didn't get there.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Wont work on mine. Get the set up, see the spikes - no audio. Tells me some ports are blocked but I am not that techie to unblock them!

Drat - seemed like a good idea too.

Jonty


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

sparkie2182 said:


> try this site of access to amateur radio.
> genuine amateur radio frequencies can be used by non qualified opertors using your pc and mic........all for free. http://www.hamsphere.com/


It's all just 'virtual radio', you and everyone else on there are not using the radio spectrum at any point ...unless you have a wireless router 
Wasn't there another similar system to this around? CQ100?


sparkie2182 said:


> a must for those who wanted to be operators but didn't get there.


There's not too many excuses for not 'getting there' today in the U.K or U.S. (and a few other countries as well) and partaking in real radio. The modern licensing structure (for better or worse) is such that you can get on HF with a simple (and I mean 'simple') weekend course at most amateur radio clubs... even licences are free for life now.

cheers,
Andy


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

a more comprehensive explanation............

http://kb6nu.com/virtual-ham-radio/


----------

